# 12-15 Walleye/Sauger/White bass



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

fished for a few hours Saturday afternoon at a local creek mouth and did pretty good... Caught a really thin 23 inch walleye and a chunky 17 inch sauger. after some debate i released both fish lol. when i wasn't catching Walleye or sauger the little white bass kept me busy...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks FishF,,, Feeder creeks.

The other day, I casted for 4 hrs in a beautiful O R feeder creek, but I was on shore and couldn't hit the dirty water down below the mouth. Not a TAP! 
You most likely read our discussions about different programs that are working in the muddy water?
What was working for you? Did you catch 'em in the mud edge?
Thanks


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice fish, fishfrenzy,,,, Been dieing to fish the ohio river!


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

I was using swim baits with a heavy jig 1/4 - 1/2 ounce so i could reach the mud line from shore, fished it real slow.. On the casts i could avoid geting snagged i would almost always get a hit... Hope that helps!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

FishFrenzy89 said:


> I was using swim baits with a heavy jig 1/4 - 1/2 ounce so i could reach the mud line from shore, fished it real slow.. On the casts i could avoid geting snagged i would almost always get a hit... Hope that helps!


Sure does help!
We tried the Yellow River... just maybe no fish?
Thanks


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Doboy said:


> Sure does help!
> We tried the Yellow River... just maybe no fish?
> Thanks


i went down to harmon creek last night for about an hour and a half with no luck.. i think all this water washed them out again


----------



## danspeaks (Dec 29, 2012)

Anyone fish markland dam


----------

